# RedFly #5 5/14/2011



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

The captain's meeting is this Friday night at Flint Creek Outfitters in Riverview.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm looking for a fishing partner for this tournament. I have 2 skiffs in the stable ready to go... Must be able to throw a fly and pole a skiff.

Call me at 863-581-0072. Leave a message if I don't answer.

Thanks,

Bob - Snookdaddy


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm looking for a fishing partner for this tournament. I have 2 skiffs in the stable ready to go... Must be able to throw a fly and pole a skiff.

Call me at 863-581-0072. Leave a message if I don't answer.

Thanks,

Bob - Snookdaddy


----------

